# My avatar pic don't appear



## Nighurath (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey, i upload an avatar pic and it's not showing when i post... is this for a reason or i just upload it wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 22, 2008)

Must be the size.

*"Maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 48.8 KB (whichever is smaller)."*


----------



## Nighurath (Aug 22, 2008)

thanx

nope, it didn't work, the pic si 96x96 px, and 4.2 kb... any idea? :S


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2008)

Because god hates you.  

Actually, I have no idea. Is it a file type we support? are you sure you're loading it correctly? Is it a file on your PC, or a file on the net somewhere?


----------



## Nighurath (Aug 22, 2008)

you are probably right about god fortunately we have a lot of better gods! 


the file is .jpg, i uploaded it from my pc with the browser option... and in my profile i can see it, but not on my posts...


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe you uploaded it as a profile picture and not as an avatar?


----------



## Nighurath (Aug 22, 2008)

that was the problem... hit me for stupid! hehe
Thanks a lot to everyone for the concerning


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Papa Shank! Should've thought of that myself.  

I THINK your profile picture can be a little bigger than your avatar.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 23, 2008)

ya lol i did the same thing, i wish i had half a brain to post about it on the forum lol.


----------



## Scott (Aug 23, 2008)

Drew said:


> I THINK your profile picture can be a little bigger than your avatar.



Aye, a wee bit bigger.


----------

